# Need help planning teen party.



## Lune (Jul 21, 2007)

Google has failed me for the first time-- I need ideas!

I'm planning a party for me and girls in my grade (eigth grade, ages 13 and 14.)
It will be at 7-11 or 8-11 o'clock, and I've already decided on a costume party with a costume contest.


But I can't find any ideas for activities. There will probably be 20-30 girls there. I considered bobbing for apples, but I think it may take too long for waiting in a line to bob. 
So, anyone have any good sites or tips for games to play? 

I really would like this party to be good, and hopefully make it an annual deal, but not only is it my first halloween party, it's my first ever non birthday party, so yeah. x___x I'd really like it to be good.

also- it's a semi inside/outside party. it's being held on a patio, so I don't know if we'll be able to do games including a very large area.


----------



## craban (Jul 22, 2007)

With a large number of people activities become somewhat difficult to plan.

Just getting people to sit still long enough to hear what is going on can be almost impossible!

But that's not very helpful, I know.

Simple party games might be the way to go. Perhaps if you broke your guests into teams and then have a member from each team compete in a small game that might work out best.

You could have bobbing for apples.
Complete the Witches Brew, (a scavenger hunt for icky ingredients)
Guess the Ghost, (a guessing game where people are given clues to a ghost's identity and they have to guess who it is as quickly as possible)
Cursed Relay Race, (each runner is afflicted with a "curse" by an evil witch and must run a race whilst hopping, or barking like a dog, or while holding an apple on their head, etc.)
Stake the Vampire, (blindfold a person, spin them around, then have them "stake" a vampire - (pin the tail on the donkey, get it?))

And so on.

Simple games that everyone does not have to participate in would seem to be the way to go, thinks I.

Hope that helps!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

You could set up a fortune telling/tarot card reading or ouija board table and even let the guests sit in as 'gypsy'.

People could mix drinks with 'spooky' ingredients, like pop, iced tea, food coloring, etc from bottles with spooky labels, which you can make or find at Michaels.

Guests could decorate treats or carve/paint Jack o Lanterns.

Could have a (albeit small) dance club with dark lighting and music.

I'm thinking of slightly older aged party games, that allow socializing over game-focused activities, because we all know teenagers love to talk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

On another thread, Boo-woo? mentioned a scavenger hunt, that might be fun, get every one involved, split up into groups, either in your house, or maybe your neighborhood, depending on where you live, if you went early enough in the evening. pumpkin carving is ALWAYS fun. What about a Ouigie (how ever you spell it) board, and channel the "spirits"?


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to try and take a shot at this.

Mummy Wrap
Object of the Game: The first team to wrap their mummy wins!

What You Need: Lots of toilet paper. Try looking at a supply store or a dollar store since you'll need about three rolls per group. 

What You Do: Here's the classic bridal shower "Toilet Paper Bride" game changed around for Halloween and kids. Divide the kids into smaller groups, four kids per group is usually good: one for the mummy, three to wrap. 

The object is for each group to wrap their mummy faster than the other groups but doing a good job. You can have a winner for the best mummy or a race for the fastest mummy wrapped, or no winner at all.

To organize it a bit, try letting each group draw jobs, one child might pick the mummy slip of paper, one gets wrapper, etc. You can also break this down further to give each child a job like wrapping arms and legs, one wraps the torso, etc. Keep the eyes, mouth and nose uncovered.
.......................................................................................................
Burst the balloon

Have large packets of green and orange balloons. 
Divide the group into two equal teams and have them form two lines. 
Give each person a balloon. Green for one team and orange for the other. 
At the other end of the room, facing the lines, place two upright unpadded chairs. 
At a signal the first person in the line blows up their balloon, ties it, (the adults can do this if the children are young) and runs with it to the chair. They place it on the chair and sit on it, bouncing up and down if necessary, until it bursts. 
They then run back to their team and the next person blows up their balloon and repeats the action. The first runner goes to the back of the line and the team that finishes first wins. 

For prizes what about those glow necklaces they sell at Oriental Trading?As an adult I like them myself....lol


----------



## Lune (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, this helps!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello! I am new to this site, but I am SO glad I found you guys!!

I'm not sure I can help you, but here it goes.

This October will be my 3rd Annual Spooktacular. I have two boys, 12 and 9. My original idea, was to have something outside (we have a huge yard) so we didn't have to limit the number of kids that we invited. Both years we have sent out a 50+ invitations, with approx 35-40 showing up. 

So imagine 40 boys running around!! It gets crazy!! Here's what I have learned - but keep in mind I have BOYS and they will probably be different than girls on some of these things.

#1 - Food - We have a huge bonfire every time. The first year, we did hot dogs and smores - HUGE mistake! First, kids were running with the skewers...then weinies were dropped all over, marshmellows were throw, or dropped and smeared all over the ground. A HUGE mess, and lots of money wasted. Last year, I went with pretzels, chips and some cookies. That was it. They still kept lighting the cheetos on fire! Heathens.

#2 - Games - The first year I had all these games planned out, with prizes (walmart gift cards) for each game. It was all I could DO to yell loud enough to #1 get their attention and #2 tell them the rules for each game! 2 of those games were big hits though - The Pumpkin Patch and Bobbing for Apples. The Patch was a field left unmowed - used those little mini pumpkins - but painted one black. Hid them all in the field, whoever found the black one, won. It was a whole lotta fun!! And the boys LOVED bobbing for apples! Whoever could get the most in 30 seconds won - it was the first time many of them had ever done that, so it was very memorable!

#3 - Decorations - Since mine are 11/12 yrs old, I try to shy away from "kiddie" decorations and plates and stuff. I try to be as "adult" scary as possible. Having a good CD on replay in the back ground is a MUST - it totally sets the mood!! I also found teens think black lites are so cool. At least the boys did!

#4 - Pre-party - In my invitations each year, I have told the kids, their "ticket" to get into the party is a carved/decorated pumpkin. And this has been just a HUGE HUGE hit both years. I also have a prize for the best one of these, and I try to make it a good prize so the kids will try hard! I have a "graveyard" made up, and as each kid arrives at the party, I have them take their pumpkin to the graveyard and set it down. After everyone is there, I ask some friends with no kids, to be judges - and to go pick their favorite. It is really difficult for them to decide!! The kids really put a lot of work into this! We have the kids gather around the graveyard and we announce the winner and give them their prize - it's a highlight of the party!

#5 - Costumes - I ask the guests to NOT dress up. We are outside, and the kids are running ALL over from the minute they get until the minute they leave. Extra custome parts will just be layed down and forgotten or broken, etc...The kids will sweat in them, and maybe even trip or rip their costumes. 

#6 - TIme - I have ours 2 weeks before Halloween. I have to schedule it between home football games! LOL and I kind of think of it as a "kick off" of the Halloween season. This year, I have to have it on the 12th. But that's ok - I found if I have it Halloween weekend, everyone is just too busy.

This year I'm thinking of incorporating a hay ride, but not sure if I can map out a good route where I live....but I love this place, and there are awesome ideas here!!


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

BevAnn said:


> Hello! I am new to this site, but I am SO glad I found you guys!!
> 
> I'm not sure I can help you, but here it goes.
> 
> This October will be my 3rd Annual Spooktacular. I have two boys, 12 and 9. My original idea, was to have something outside (we have a huge yard) so we didn't have to limit the number of kids that we invited. !


Great party tips! Our boys will be 13 and 8 when Halloween rolls around and I'm still trying to figure out a party that won't be too scary for the 8 y/o but also fun for his brother. This will be our 10th Halloween party!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Fortune teller....is a huge hit....and Karaoke!!!
Kids love to karaoke.I have 3 halloween parties each year and it is for that age group.Karaoke is a hit!!!

You could tie donuts on a string and hand them from the ceiling.then you blind fold 2 to 3 kids.......then have a bobbing for donut relay....so obviously you would need 3 donuts...3 strings....3 bling folds..etc....it is hilarious......
give a prize to the one who eats the donut first.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

just a suggestion but what about pass the apple...only it's a slimy poison apple! LOL You would make up a couple of lines with the kids maybe 4 kids to each line and pass the poison apple by using their chins to pass it...coat the poison apple with something slick and gooey like maybe a touch of cooking oil or whatever else is non-toxic and whoever passes it all the way down the line first wins!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

First time I read your question, I thought you were having it at 7-11


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Have everyone bring a pumpkin and have a pumpkin carving contest.

That's always fun. Also get lots of toliet paper or part streamer and have a mummy wrap.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

.Here's one of our favorites -- Bobbing for donuts instead of apples. What you do is take powedered sugar donuts and prior to the party, tie a string through the center so you have a donut hanging on a string. Next, you need a broom stick or long pole -- you slide donuts on the pole, I usually do groups of 2 or 3, with another 2 people holding each end of the pole. Your bobbers must race to eat the donut off the string(hands behind their backs and using only their mouths) as the people holding the pole bob the donuts up and down.

Another game we play is Murder. I usually make a list of scary sayings on seperate pieces of paper (the exact number of guests) one of the pieces of paper says "MURDERER". It is explained that their is a murderer at the party and if someone winks at you than you must die a gruesome death. Only the murderer can do the blinking and they must do so no one but his victim sees him. This goes on through the night until the murderer is discovered. There are several variations of this game if you do a search on the internet.

Bone Scavenger Hunt: I take two skeletons and spray paint them different colors and glow in the dark paint. I paint them on a large blank piece of paper or sheet so I have the outline of skeleton for the game. Seperate the bones, writing riddle clues on each bone giving the location of the next bone. To begin the hunt, divide into two teams - each with a flashlight. Explain that each team must find all of their bones, bringing each piece back to the body outline before they can look for the next bone. Read the first clue and off they go in search of each bone. The first team to find all their bones wins. 

Mummy wrap is always fun! 

Monster Mash Freeze game -- a fun way to get everyone on the dance floor. Start playing your favorite Halloween Song and have everyone dance their scariest dance moves when the music stops they must freeze and the person with the scariest pose wins a prize. Keep going until you have selected finalist (depending on the size of the party) Then have a final contest where everyone votes.

I have lots more if you need them I just picked a few of my favorites. Have fun!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

just to put my 2 pence worth in - i agree with those who mention 'wrap the mummy'. we played this at our party 2 years ago (daughters friends were 14 - 16 then) & it was hilarious!

last year we all played the dvd version of 'atmosphere'. This year it's a murder mystery party - you can get them for any age group & there are some downloadable ones on the internet (I just ordered ours & waiting for it to arrive)


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Kareokee always works here.Another good idea is lots and lots of booze for yourself.We had 10 girls here last week and I was goin nuts.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree on the adult beverage!! LOL We keep that inside, so we get a quick nip or two during th evening!! 

I love the bone scavenger hunt idea listed above!! I don't have time this year - doing the haunted hayride and it's kicking my @ss! - but maybe next year I'll try that one! 

Our party is 2 weeks from tomorrow and I am having to start omitting ideas now - narrowing it down to what I can actually accomplish. Invitations are officially finally done and delivered (had to make 3 emergency ones last night!) and a total of 78 kids have been invited!!  

Good God I hope they don't all show up!! How do I tactfully tell parents, uh, you need to stay?!?! Most just drop them off and run like hell! 

I'm still needing a good prize idea for my pumpkin contest - with different ages and boys and girls both invited, I guess I'll just go for the $25 gift certificate again....kinda blah, but they can get something they like then.


----------

